# Painless IBS D? Or is "urge to go" considered "pain"



## bpadilla49 (Oct 19, 2013)

I've posted before about how 3 months ago in October I experienced a sudden onset of diarrhea.

At first (first week and a half) I had nausea, diarrhea, no appetite, and lost some weight.

Well the diarrhea lingered even after the nausea left. I've had colonoscopy, stool tests, blood work, abdominal xray, ect. Dr finally said it must be IBS-D (after 4 weeks of diarrhea) and put me on amitriptyline 10mg.

I'm curious because I didn't have any pain associated with the diarrhea. I had a "sudden urge to get to a bathroom...quick!" but no pain.

So my question is - is the urge to go to the bathroom NOW! considered pain? Other then this, I've had no pain. The amitriptyline has taken away the diarrhea, and I now tend to run on the constipated side. Which is fine. I also have my appetite back and have gained back some weight that I lost. I attribute the weight loss to severe anxiety at the time - I was very worried about having colon cancer (26 year old female, no family history of any cancer).

I'm wondering if I should have my gastro look into this further? I have an appointment tomorrow morning.

Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well most of the descriptions I see read pain or discomfort, so excessive urgency can count as discomfort, as can bloating and things like that which aren't painful, but definitely out of the usual sensing of the gut.

Usually painless diarrhea is also copius and watery.


----------



## Frustrated-gut (Aug 9, 2013)

I would do a parasite cleanse. I just finished one myself and I had the same symptoms as you but for 10 years. IBS is a bullshit label Drs use when they don't want to look at the problem as being worms or parasites or diet. If it can't be fixed by going to surgery they don't have a clue.

I did

Oil of Oregano 5 drop 3x a day, Black Walnut 20 drops 3x a day, Cloves (pill) 1x a day for 2 weeks, then off for 1 week, then back on for 2.

you can get that from a health food store.

You will want to add a probiotic to your diet as well.

Also you can research Bentonite Clay Detox. I did this as well as the parasite cleanse and I feel so much better. I don't know if you need the Bentonite but read up on the symptoms it helps alleviate and the benefits of taking it. I took it 3x a day for a week while on the Parasite Cleanse, then down to 1x a day for a week.

Hope this helps


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have similar feelings. The "discomfort" isn't really pain the common sense of the word. But it's so annoying and discomforting that I consider it "pain."


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

I find the "urge" to be mentally painful. It is hard to concentrate, focus or care when you have to go, go, Go.

Physically painful? No, but I am not sure which is worse sometimes.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't consider the urge to be pain. I also don't consider the irritated parts to be pain (although it is). I always say if you have to ask, the answer is no.

I've had abdominal pain from food poisoning. Whole different ball game to me.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

For me, the urge to go is painful, to the extent that I'll end up crying, sweating and pleading to a god I don't even believe in for the pain to stop if I can't get to a bathroom. It's definitely the most painful thing I've ever experienced.


----------



## Bekahb86 (Jan 29, 2014)

.


----------



## berribum (Nov 29, 2008)

ive had ibsd for 13 yrs now, i dont get pain, bloating or constipation. Just really annoying life ruining dirrohea! Im sick of it


----------

